# Hog Island 16 ft Skiff



## Kewlbreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with this boat? It is made from the same stuff as plastic kayaks.....floats in a damp diaper....

Any feedback? 

Thanks
Dennis
:texasflag


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I just looked at it online. Manufacturers always fudge their hull weights, so I'm guessing it is north of 500 pounds which is heavy for what it is. When I finish building my 17'-8" skiff I hope to come in around 300 pounds. 


Also, I see hull slap up front. That would be a non-starter for me.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I've looked at them as well, my only question is how well will they hold up to all the oyster? It looks like a fun skiff


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*Hog Island Skiff*

Never seen one here. It is built as a drift boat for big rivers out west. Made to bounce off rocks in rivers. Nearly indestructible. Wt is listed as 480, hull. Watching video looks like it drafts a foot loaded. Lucky to run in that from video.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

No experience with the skiff but have a friend with the drift boat in Mo, it is a great rig. I'm curious about the skiff as well, don't see it doing well on shell.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Ive been interested in them too. I think its a neat concept and yea they float super skinny

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kewlbreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for comments. 
Concerning oyster reefs. I have kayak fished for 25 years running over many oyster shell reefs. Pushed over them with the paddle and all I got on the bottom was scratches. I would assume that would be better than a fiberglass boat running same. 

They show a video of using the boat as a pinata - they filled it full of stuff - raised it at least 15 feet in the air and then dropped it off the tines. The boat landed on its side and bounced - had it been a fiberlass or aluminum boat there would have been serious damage. 

The concern is how much it draws - I get various accounts on that - some say a few inches other say more. To me it seems to be shallow enough for most of the marshes around Houston and points south. 

There is another video showing how to repair the boat - basically you get a heat gun and a piece of boat material and melt into place....all fixed. 

They also shot it with a shotgun at close range (maybe less than 10 feet) - no real damage....did not go thru - there was one shot that made a bump on the inside of the hull but nothing else. 

Seems like a pretty darn tough boat. 

The more research I do, the more it makes sense for this part of the world. Now it is not a big water boat - but for messing around in the flats - I think this could be a good boat. 

Thanks, 
Dennis


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Big frank outdoors in Tennessee i believe is a dealer. Cool people, give em a call and they will answer your questions honeslty 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kewlbreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

Action Marine in Austin also carries them - they are mighty proud of them though. still cheaper than a Florida or Texas style flats boat....by a significant margin. 

I have an old 15 HP 2 stroke Yamaha sitting in the garage - looking for a home.....this could be it methinks. 

Serious consideration! 

Dennis


----------



## Kewlbreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

Well, I drove to North Carolina and bought the boat. I am just now getting it rigged up. I will report on it as time marches on. 

I will say it is well made and very handsome. I think loaded with 1 person/gear/fuel/motor we are talking less than 2 inches of draft. I got the boat, new trailer with spare and aluminum stand up for $6k. Pretty good deal for a 16 ft skiff. 

We shall see.....first things first - get it rigged up for running shallow and poling. 

Anyone got suggestions on a poling platform maker? I live near the guy in Seabrook - but on my last boat he kinda screwed me. Long story not worthy of repeating. 

Thanks and I will keep you posted. 

Dennis


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

I think a small boat right platform would look good on that boat. Are you putting a jet on there or prop?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yfarm (Aug 19, 2016)

Talked to a guide that used one on the Gunnison River below the dam going thru the Black Canyon. Had a 40 Yamaha with a prop guard. Said the boat was indestructible running thru whitewater Rapids. Would drift down and run back up to the dam.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I was somewhat intrigued by these boats a few years because I thought injection molding boats was a fantastic idea, until I learned how heavy they are.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

They're cool little skiffs. I'd imagine they hold up well to oysters but I've never fished one in the salt. Been on one several times river fishing and with a jet outboard they're excellent river boats.

They make a couple different designs; one is a traditional drift boat hull and the other is a skiff. I've fished the skiff. Alvin Dedeaux runs one and JT Van Zandt used to run one fishing the Lower Colorado as well.


----------



## Kewlbreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

"Are you putting a jet on there or prop?"

Prop for now.....

Dennis


----------



## Kewlbreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

"I was somewhat intrigued by these boats a few years because I thought injection molding boats was a fantastic idea, until I learned how heavy they are."

Salty Waters....interesting comment. 

Hells Bay Glades skiff weighs in at 440 lbs. This one is 10 lbs heavier. Is the HB too heavy also? This is a 16 ft skiff. The Hell's Bay is 1 ft 8 inches longer - so yes it is lighter but I would not want to take the Hell's Bay skiff into the areas I like to fish and have the bottom eaten up by oyster ....guess I will just have to deal with that extra 10 Lbs. the hells bay has that on me......oh yea - I forgot - they recommend a 30 hp on the HB. I have a 15 HP.....I might gain a bit there - maybe. Not sure how a HB performs with a 15 hp.....this ones goes around 22 knots - ok by me. 

And this boat is a great deal cheaper than a HB/Maverick/you name it fiberglass boat....and it is indestructible and floats in inches of water. Repair work takes a hot air gun and some plastic.....no glass work - no gelcoat work - no paint matching......hmmmm? I have had to do all that on previous fiberglass boats - it is costly and time consuming. It also makes you leary when running shallow. 

Maybe I am wrong, but for my money - and not a lot of it in comparison - this is a better deal - at least for me. I am not selling these boats - I am just trying to go fishing in shallow water for as cheap as I can. 

Weight is not the only thing one looks at when buying a boat. All boats are compromises and no boat is perfect. You Pays your Money and takes your chances....methinks. 

Time will tell. I may eat crow at some point....who knows. 

Dennis


----------

